# Adidas AdiZERO 6-Spike Shoes



## tallpaul (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the opportunity to play a round of golf but was without suitable footwear. The resulting purchase was a pair of Adidas AdiZERO 6-Spike shoes. Not something I'd normally consider but they were the best compromise of price and comfort available.

I went for the more conservative black/white version. First impression was the similarity to a football boot. The comparisons do not end there. They are made from a synthetic material and combine a similar lighweight upper with stiff sole. This is no bad thing, my football boots provide great stability, grip and comfort - everything you also want from a golf shoe.

I wore the shoes straight out of the box for a 5 hour round (!), carrying my clubs. It was a longer walk than a typical round due to the ludicrous distances between some of the greens and tees. Despite these being the 'cheaper' version of the AdiZERO range, they perfomed flawlessly. The course provided a full range of surfaces from firm amd dry to standing water and mud. Up and down hills and from all lies the shoes gave great grip.

After such a long round I was gratefull for the lightweight shoes. They had kept my feet comfortable, cool and dry the entire time and were a doddle to clean at the end.

I think these shoes would perform in all except the wettest or coldest of conditions, where I think the lightweight design will work against them.

The design may not be to everyones taste but they are very effective golf shoes.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a look at these on Friday, prefer the other adizero if I'm honest but these look to be a good cheap shoe.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Where do they sit cost wise?


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

Â£70


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2013)

Not over priced by any means, but a  bit of inter web shopping would get you as very high spec pair of golf slippers from last year's range


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2013)

They are well overpriced for 'plastic' shoes considering Green joys are around Â£35. I personally do not get the plastic thing, I mean would you go into a shoe shop in town and buy synthetic shoes? I wouldn't, give me a piece of leather anytime, but Hey! I suppose it is just me.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2013)

does anyone know the difference between these and the more expensive versions? i tried the more expensive ones on and loved them, however cant justify Â£120 on shoes.. if the cheaper ones are just less spikes and few grams heavier, i'm sold!


----------



## tallpaul (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought I'd update this having played 6 rounds in them. My concerns over the waterproofing proved unfounded, yesterday's torrential rain couldn't breach them! 

I'm actually shocked how much I like them, they have replaced my FJ Sports as my go-to shoes for a round. I've no idea what more the tour version brings to the party but I doubt they'd justify the additional cost.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 17, 2013)

I got adizero tour , love them , they are coooooooooooooomfy.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 18, 2013)

the hammer said:



			I got adizero tour , love them , they are coooooooooooooomfy.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, best shoe I've ever worn so far - will reassess in a few month to see about durability!


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 18, 2013)

What is the actual difference between the 6 spike and the tour version? 

Is it just quality of materials, etc


----------



## scratch (Apr 19, 2013)

Surely at Â£120 the Tour ones are leather??


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 19, 2013)

Â£65 vs Â£95 at direct golf at the moment.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 19, 2013)

scratch said:



			Surely at Â£120 the Tour ones are leather??
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Fancy plastic also.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 23, 2013)

For anyone interested , I've just seen these in sports direct for Â£56.99 !!


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just brought a pair of these today for Â£49.99 from Sports Direct.

Seem to be very comfortable out of the box - not the usual adjustment one needs to a new pair of golf.  

Looking forward to trying these out next week :thup:


----------



## Scrindle (Oct 12, 2013)

Was in AG today looking at these and thought they were really comfy.  Looked at both the tour and standard shoes and the differences, as far as I could tell, were the following:

- Tour has 10 spikes instead of 6.
- Shape of the Tour appears to be more moulded/finished

I only tried on the Tour so can't comment on immediate 'feel' differences between both.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sent mine back of these this week as they wore down at the heel area.


----------

